# The village store



## Mikeymutt (Feb 22, 2016)

Since red mole discovered this place early last year.i went in a week after him with janovitch.it is somewhere I have desperately wanted to go back to.it really is one of my favourite locations.so me and janovitch had a few spares hours so a last minute decision was made to make an early morning revisit.it was nice nothing had changed or gone missing.stuff has been moved for shot taking.the place has deteriorated badly since our last visit.the place really is wonderful.a little time warp.the property consists of two residential dwellings and the shop out front.a true traditional village one.selling general groceries and sweets.also household goods.there is a lot of shoes in here to.i decided to venture in the collapsed sheds to see what I could find.i passed a dead rat with no head.god knows what happened to its head.and out back I found a really old sewing machine and radio..this place really is the place that keeps giving with bits to discover all the time.i am sure I will be going back here again at some point.

Time stands still at the shop.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 22, 2016)

Think this could be one of the best posts I've seen - what a special find & place. A real sense of a time warp, absolutely love it. Amazing stuff Mikey


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you rod..it really is a stunning place..I have just scratched the surface here really


----------



## milly996 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ha love this place been many times 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ballardtaya (Feb 22, 2016)

One of the best finds we've found so far! Been back a few times since. Such a lovely little place! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## smiler (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm surprised and delighted that it's not bin trashed, the small fire surround in the last pic is a gem, nice Belfast, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 22, 2016)

Got to have a Belfast for you smiler.there is actually two in here.just awkward to get too.thanks smiler..appreciated as always ☺


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 22, 2016)

Absolutely brilliant, I notice a few roof tops through the window, is that house, whats the surrounding village like, is it old ? in my mind I picture it being last of the summer wine outside


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 22, 2016)

Cool to see this place again mate


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 22, 2016)

I presume the 1 Lira was from the occupation of Southern Italy, going by the date & the fact it's worded in English.


----------



## tazong (Feb 22, 2016)

Your photos are stunning bud - i look forward to them all the time - there just so good.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 22, 2016)

Richard Davies said:


> I presume the 1 Lira was from the occupation of Southern Italy, going by the date & the fact it's worded in English.


My friend said this was from world war two so yeah I think you are right richard


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 22, 2016)

Out of all the locations on this site, this one always surprises me the most how relatively untouched it still is. I would love to have visited here when it was still open. Brilliantly captured.


----------



## Brian.s (Feb 22, 2016)

what a cool place


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 22, 2016)

Sludden said:


> Out of all the locations on this site, this one always surprises me the most how relatively untouched it still is. I would love to have visited here when it was still open. Brilliantly captured.


It's amazing..nothing has gone missing.no vandalism.and I hope it stays that way for a long time


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 23, 2016)

That place is just a goldmine, as you mentioned that you've just scratched the surface, will you be going back for more? There's a few items I recognized from my days of a little lad.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice one Mikey! Thanks for sharing


----------



## degenerate (Feb 23, 2016)

Belting Mikey! Place looks amazing.


----------



## Sime83 (Feb 23, 2016)

Fantastic Mikey - superb photo editing as well. Tough one to beat you are!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2016)

You should be proud of these images they are fantastic...such a treasure trove.The newspaper headline made me think Voyager has been gone 30 years now...where has the time gone?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you for all the nice comments.it really is appreciated


----------



## Rubex (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice photos Mikeymutt  I can't wait to visit this one myself!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 23, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Nice photos Mikeymutt  I can't wait to visit this one myself!




Don't worry it won't be long rubex


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 24, 2016)

These photos are lovely. This is an incredible place


----------



## Potter (Feb 24, 2016)

It's great to see more of this place amazing place. Great work. Also, it seemed somebody reached a really good age.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Great to see the old curiosity shop again MM. Your shots really do the old place justice fella.... I'll be returning here soon too!!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 25, 2016)

How did I miss this one? To be honest I run out of superlatives with your pictures Mikey. I don't _generally_ like 'processed' pictures but the way you do it adds something rather than spoiling the original picture. You give the pictures, how can I put it, a heightened sense of reality, which really works. Fantastic....


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you hughie.I know a lot of people don't like processed pictures.I do personally.bit I like anything personally.everyone has there own way..the super laxatives made me laugh loudly.that's the second funny saying I have heard today


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 25, 2016)

Absolutely amazing pics mate!


----------



## Seven (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow, what a find! It amazes me how much stuff is just left behind in a lot of these places


----------



## airfix (Mar 30, 2016)

I enjoyed this post a great deal. What a place and what great pics!


Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 1, 2016)

Incredible report Mikey, cheers man!


----------



## Luise (Apr 2, 2016)

Absolutely cracking, really enjoyed that. Lovely place.


----------



## Chopper (Apr 2, 2016)

It's amazing that it's been left untouched for so long. A rare time capsule. Love it! Cool wartime Italian money too!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

What an amazing place and a great report! personally I love your processed photos!


----------

